#  Schulmedizin >   Bänderriss und Aircast >

## Denisilein

Guten Tag  :Smiley: 
Ich habe mir Freitag vor einer Woche einen Bänderriss im oberen Sprunggelenk zugezogen. Hatte daraufhin eine Woche einen Gips, um das Bein ruhig zu halten (außerdem war die Schwellung so groß, sodass noch keine Schiene möglich war). Gestern habe ich dann die Aircast Schiene bekommen. Ich kann damit auch schon recht gut gehen, belaste heute circa 40% mit Krücken.
Allerdings ist die Schwellung immernoch relativ groß und die Schiene drückt vor Allem im Schuh ziemlich. Habe jetzt das Gefühl, dass die Schwellung durch den Druck der Schiene kleiner wurde, der Fuß dafür aber blauer. Ist das möglich bzw. normal? außerdem hat sich die blaue Farbe (naja, es ist eher eine Mischung aus gaaanz vielen Farben  :Zunge raus: ) ziemlich ausgebreitet, fast bis zur Wade, wobei die Farbe je weiter vom Knöchel weg, eher so gelb-grün ist, wie bei einem "alten" blauen Fleck. Ich kenne mich damit nicht so aus, aber wird der blaue Fleck quasi "abtransportiert"?  :loser_3_cut: 
außerdem hab ich die Schiene wohl zu eng geschnallt, sodass ich zwischen Zehen und Mittelfuß n ziemlichen Blutstau hatte..  :angry_hair: naja hab jetzt ohne Schiene ne halbe Stunde hochgelegt und wurde auch besser, hoffentlich war das nicht schlimm..  :Huh?:  naja, vielleicht kann mir das ja Jemand mit dem blauen Fleck erklären, wieso der plötzlich so groß und extrem ist.. wäre super  :shy_flower: 
LG

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Denise, 
Blaue Flecke (Blutergüsse) sind nach Bänderrissen nichts Ungewöhnliches. Das passiert häufig. Man erschrickt natürlich, wenn er sich vergrößert, aber das täuscht. Das Blut verteilt sich lediglich im Gewebe, angespornt durch den Sog des Lymphgefäßssytems. Nach und nach wird es aufgesaugt und abtransportiert. Die Schmerzen der Blutergüsse entstehen durch die Eiweiße im Blut, die im Gewebe für Entzündungsherde sorgen. Die klingen aber von selbst wieder ab.
Du kannst das Abklingen der Schwellung unterstützen, indem du das Bein öfters mal hochlegst und ab und zu kühslt, aber nicht übertreiben. Kein unverpacktes Eis auf die Haut! Zusätzlich kannst du im Sanitätshaus nach Kompressionsstrümpfen fragen. Die machen Sinn, wenn du eine längere Strecke zu laufen hast. 
Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung, 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Denisilein

okay vielen Dank für die Antwort  :Smiley:  da ich halt eine Woche Gips hatte und die Woche nicht in der Uni war, sondern die ganze Zeit zuhause, hatte ich das Bein auch fast 24 Stunden am Tag hochgelagert, weil das auch am angenehmsten war. Der Bluterguss tut auch garnicht mehr weh, zumindest nur noch minimal.
das größere Problem ist eben, dass die Aircast wohl einschneidet. da wo die Schiene lang läuft (zwischen Knöchel und "Fuß", weil nicht, wie ich es erklären soll :P), habe ich halt so einen richtigen "einschnitt".. davor ist es dick, und am Knöchel halt auch.. weiß nicht, was ich tun soll, da ich die Schiene ja tragen muss.. werd jetzt erstmal den Schuh weg lassen, der schnürt zusätzlich und im Moment laufe ich ja nur im Haus. Hoffe, dass es bis Montag besser wird und ich meinem Fuß nicht schade  :Sad:

----------


## dreamchaser

Beim Laufen Schiene dran, in Ruhe den Fuss hochlegen (ohne Schiene). Nur nicht komplett immobilisieren, da sich ja die Muskeln aufbauen sollen, die das Gelenk in Zukufnt (statt des Bandes) stützen sollen.
Solange der Fuß geschwollen ist, ruhig noch öfter hochlagen und kühlen. Wenn der Bluterguss weg ist, dann wird die Schwellung auch abnehmen und die Schiene besser passen. Allerdings dauert der Abtransport der Bestandteile des blauen Fleckes oft bis zu 3 Wochen, abhängig von der Größe - er wird allerdings kontinuierlich kleiner.
Sobald der Fuss dir weh tut, ist das ein Zeichen, dass du ihm Ruhe geben solltest!!!

----------


## Denisilein

okay vielen Dank  :Smiley: 
ja, ich hab jetzt vorm Fernseher wieder den Fuß hochgelegt und Schuh aus (schiene aber dran) und der Fuß sieht wieder normal aus... muss wohl echt ein wenig aufpassen! also kühlen hilft auch noch ne Woche später? habe mal gelesen, dass das eigentlich eher wichtig für die Erstversorgung ist.
Tue zusätzlich noch Voltarensalbe morgens und abends drauf. Wird doch nicht schaden, oder?
lg

----------


## dreamchaser

Kühlen wirkt jetzt nur noch symptomatisch, nicht mehr gegen die Schwellung der Weichteile. Tut aber oft noch gut, gerade wenn man viel gelaufen ist und der Fuss warm ist.
Voltaren wirkt entzündungshemmend, der Bluterguss wird dadurch nicht beeinflusst. Ebensowenig die Schwellung durch den Bluterguss. Es wirkt aber gegen die lokale Entzündungsreaktion.

----------


## Denisilein

okay vielen Dank! finde Voltaren immer sehr wohltuend, kühlt so schön :P
hab grad mal ein paar schritte ohne Krücken gemacht. Tut garnicht weh, aber ich trau mich auch noch nicht so wirklich  :Zwinker:  naja, es wird schon, ich bin ganz zuversichtlich...doof ist halt nur, dass ich mir 3 tage nach dem Bänderriss den 4.Zeh des gesunden Fußes gebrochen habe und das noch zusätzlich belastet  :Zwinker:  ohne schuh ist das kein Problem, aber im Schuh zieht das dann doch noch ziemlich... =/  ich frage mich echt, welche Schuhe ich Montag in der Uni anziehen soll, ist quasi ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit :P

----------


## spokes

Sandalen + dicke Socken?

----------


## Denisilein

hab keine Sandalen °_° nur FlipFlops und das geht ja nicht wirklich  :Zwinker:  ziehe hier im Haus die Sportschuhe von meinem Freund an, aber naja, bin leider gottes doch ziemlich eitel und die sind wirklich sehr durch und ausgelatscht.. aber wenn ich bis Montag in keine von meinen Schuhen passe, muss ich wohl mit denen zur Uni.. haha egal, muss man drüber stehen  :Smiley:

----------


## Denisilein

sooo, ich nochmal... ich wollte nochmal fragen: meine Schwellung am Knöchel ist (ich denke mal durch den Druck der Schiene), so gut wie weg, allerdings jetzt quasi "gewandert". Jetzt ist die Fußaußenseite sehr dick, also zwischen Zehen und Knöchel. Ist das normal oder sollte ich lieber nochmal zum Arzt?
und mein Zeh (4.links) tat eigentlich garnicht mehr soo weh. Seit ich den Schuh anhatte schmerzt er aber wieder sehr doll und tut sogar mehr weh wie der Riss.. der Zeh ist an den mittleren Zeh gebunden, im Schuh drückt aber der kleine Zeh sehr auf den kaputten. Hat jemand einen Tipp, was man tun kann?
lg

----------


## Christiane

Die Schwellung ist nach der Zeit noch normal.
Eine Frage: welche Art von Schuhen trägst du? Kannst du evl auf weite Sportschuhe umsteigen, möglichst mit Klettverschlüssen? Die lassen sich in der Weite schön verstellen und drücken kaum. 
Wegen deinen Zehen kannst du mal in einem Sanitätshaus nachfragen. Es gibt dort Schaumstoffkeile etc, mit denen man die Zehen abpolstern kann.

----------


## Denisilein

ich trage ganz normale Straßen(sport)schuhe, also so Sneakers. Werde aber morgen mal schauen, ob ich in der Stadt ein paar breitere finde!
Das mit den Polstern für die Zehen hört sich gut an  :Smiley:  hab schon versucht, mir etwas selbst zu bauen, aber das hat nicht so wirklich geklappt.. :Sad:

----------


## Denisilein

so, die vorerst letzte Frage, hoffe ich..  :Zwinker: 
darf ich mit der aircast auch duschen? oder kleben dann die Klettdinger nicht mehr gut?
zuhause lege ich sie ab und dusche im sitzen (plastikhocker in der Dusche). Fahre jetzt aber über das Wochenende weg und trau mich noch nicht wirklich, ohne Schiene auf dem Fuß zu stehen...
Jemand ne Antwort parat?
lg

----------


## Christiane

Wenn du sitzt und auf den Fuß nicht auftrittst, kannst du die Schiene auch kurzzeitig ablegen.
Eine andere gute Möglichkeit wäre, wenn du die Schiene nicht ablegen möchtest, eine Plastikfolie darüberzuziehen und festzubinden. Aber eigentlich halten die Klettverschlüsse Wasser aus. Die trocknen doch schnell, da weicht nichts auf.

----------


## Denisilein

okay super, so werde ich es dann machen  :Smiley: 
jetzt hab ich nur noch sorgen um meinen Zeh.. der ist jetzt ja seit gut 1,5 Wochen gebrochen. habe einen Dachziegelverband oder wie das heißt. hab mal ein wenig unter das Pflaster geguckt, und irgendwie ist der Fußrücken leicht bläulich, was ich gesehen habe.. macht so ein Zehbruch denn so ein großes Hämathom (sehe ich ja nicht, da dieser DAchziegelverband ja quasi den halben Fuß bedeckt), dass das so wandert und den Fußrücken blau macht? oder sollte ich doch nochmal zum Arzt, bevor ich morgen fahre?  :Huh?:  von den Schmerzen her find ich, es ist besser geworden, aber das blaue macht mir doch etwas angst.. außerdem ist der arme kleine Zeh ganz schön in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden.. er ist ja nicht im Verband und wird dadurch etwas zu Seite gedrückt, was zur Folge hat, dass er im Schuh nicht optimal liegt.. er ist irgendwie so rot.. der arme  :c_laugh: 
hmm jetzt war es doch nicht meine letzte Frage. ach man! aber ab morgen bin ich ja weg bis Montag, dann habt ihr erstmal ruhe vor mir  :c_10cheers_3:

----------


## Christiane

Der Bruch müßte jetzt 2 Wochen alt sein. Richtig? Dann darf der Zeh noch blau sein. Aber wenn die Schmerzen sich verstärken, der Fuß anschwillt, rot und heiß wird, stellst du bitte dein Bein ruhig und rufst einen Arzt. Nach 2 Wochen schätze ich aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit als geringer ein. 
Viel Spaß, Christiane

----------


## Denisilein

ja, montag ist der Bruch 2 Wochen alt. wie der zeh aussieht, weiß ich halt garnicht, da er komplett im Verband ist. Sehe halt nur, dass es zwischen dem 1. und 2. Zeh blau geworden ist (aber das hatte ich schon öfter, dass der blaue Fleck am Fuß gewandert ist..). was ich so gesehen habe, scheint der gebrochene Zeh an sich garnicht mal so wirklich blau. halt nur noch der fußrücken leicht bläulich. hab aber auch nochmal meine Schwester gefragt (Medizinstudentin), die meint, dass durch die Thrombosespritzen Blutergüsse eh leichter "wandern"...
Der Zeh an sich schmerzt halt nicht mehr, nur wenn ich auf die Bruchstelle drücke (natürlich nur ganz leicht), bzw wenn ich beim Laufen versuche, normal abzurollen oder der Schuh den kleinen Zeh gegen die Bruchstelle drückt... hoffe mal einfach, dass ist normal und ich werde am Wochenende keine böse Überraschung
 erleben  :zl_good_luck_cut: 
gehe jetzt erstmal mit einer Freundin in die Stadt, Schuhe kaufen... schööööööön breite, damit ich nach dem Schuhetragen nicht immer so ein Ei am Fuß hab durch die Aircast  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:

----------


## GobiTodic

Hallo,
hoffe ich bin hier in der richtigen Kategorie, bin erst seid gerade eben dabei... vor allem wegen meiner aktuellen Verletzung. 
Habe mir am 2. November bei einem Taekwondo-Wettkampf ordentlich den rechten Fuß verletzt, er war ziemlich geschwollen (Fußsspann sowie dickes Ei am Knöchel)... Aufgrund der großen Schmerzen in dem entsprechenden Bereich wurde zunächst eine Fußwurzelknochenfraktur vermutet (Röntgenbild wegen der Schwellungen noch zu wenig aussagekräftig), der Arzt war sich aber nicht sicher und wollte erst einmal bis zum nächsten Röntgen warten.
Hab sofort eine Gipsschiene bekommen. Beim nächsten Termin mit Röngten wurde eine Fußwurzelknochenfraktur ausgeschlossen, aber da mein Knöchel immer noch dick war und ziemlich blau wurde, meinte der Arzt, dass ziemlich sicher ein Bänderris vorliegt... Ich musste dann noch bis gestern im Gips hochlegen und kühlen, bis die Schwellung genügend zurückgegangen ist, und bekam jetzt eine Aircast-Schiene...  so viel zum bisherigen Verlauf... 
Da ich von anderen Leuten schon einiges gehört habe, gibts noch einige Fragen dazu meinerseits, da mein nächster Termin in erst in 14 Tagen ist: 
Komischerweise kann ich den Fuß schon voll belasten, ich kann das linke bein anheben, und es tut nicht mal wirklich weh... ist das für einen angeblichen Bänderriss normal? Mir wurde gesagt, dass dauert ein paar Tage, bis ich ohne Krücken laufen kann, und ich kann das jetzt schon mehr oder weniger, nur das Abrollen ist komisch und Treppen runter dauert ne Weile (fühlt sich halt so an, als würde es irgendwie blockieren)^^ 
Ich trage die Schiene Tags und Nachts, wie angeordnet... Nur heißt es, ich soll sie in einem Schuh tragen, weil nur dann richtig stabilisiert wird... Dazu frage ich mich: Soll ich das Ding auch nachts in einem Schuh tragen? xD 
Bzw. kann man den auch häufiger weglassen? 
Außerdem soll ich noch kühlen und hochlegen... sollte ich dazu die Schiene ausziehen oder dranlassen? Mir wurde gesagt, 24 Stunden am Tag außer zum Duschen, aber mit schiene wird das wohl nicht wirklich kalt^^ 
Das war jetzt erst mal alles was mir einfällt... Sind vll teilweise dämliche fragen, aber ich will das möglichst ordentlich machen, weil mir Taekwondo fehlt und ich möglichst schnell wieder einsatzfähig sein will...^^ 
Grüße und Danke schon mal, Niklas

----------


## Christiane

Hallo, 
da bei dir keine Frakturen vorliegen, darfst du -abhängig vom Schmerzverhalten- voll belasten. Du mußt natürlich die Schiene dabei Tragen, da sie die Funktion der Bänder übernimmt. So sollen weitere Schäden verhindert werden. Daß du kaum Schmerzen hast und das Abrollen noch nicht so gut geht, ist normal. 
Tagsüber ist es ratsam, zusätzlich über die Schiene einen Schuh zu ziehen. Er gibt zusätzliche Sicherheit, da ja das Laufen doch eine Belastung für die Sprunggelenke ist, vor allem draußen, wo der Boden doch recht oft uneben ist. Im Bett ist ein Schuh aber nicht notwendig. Beim Liegen wirkt ja keine Belastung auf den Fuß, dann sind die Gelenke durch die Schiene ausreichend gesichert.
Beim Hochlegen + Kühlen kann die Schiene dranbleiben. Ohne Schiene und mit kaputtem Band ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch recht hoch, daß man eine unbedachte Bewegung macht. Zum Duschen kann man sie aber kurzzeitig ablegen, wenn du nicht auf dem Fuß stehst, sondern dich hinsetzt. Paß aber dabei auf, daß du den Fuß nicht so viel bewegst. 
Gute Besserung! 
Gruß Christiane

----------

